# Little planted tank



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

October 2009:










January 2010:










June 2010:




























Tank: 50-60 liter.
Water: 25 C, pH 7
Plants: Vallisneria americana, Cryptocoryne aponogetigolia, Cryptocoryne wendtii, Ludwigia repens, Lemna minor, Pistia stratiotes, Egeria densa.
Fishes: Corydoras paleatus, guppy, guppy-endler hybrids.
Others: My little snails (blue and red ramshorns).


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gohitit,

Wow, your tank has really filled in....it is looking good!


----------



## Dev (May 17, 2010)

Wow.. I've seen a lot of strange stuff in this hobby but I've never seen a tank bowed like that. Your plants look really healthy, good job.


----------

